# أسئلة عن الصلب و الفداء



## محب للمسيح7 (11 يناير 2010)

هل الإنسان فى العقيدة المسيحية محاسب على خطئه وحده ؟
هل يمكن أن يحاسبني الله على خطيئة لا ناقة لى فيها و لا جمل حدثت قبل أن أولد بآلاف السنين ؟
هل صلب المسيح لتكفير خطيئة آدم فحسب أم لتكفير خطايا البشر جميعا ؟
هل المسيحي إن قتل و زنا و سرق يعاقبه الله فى الآخرة أم أن خطاياه مغفورة لإيمانه بالصلب و الفداء ؟
ما مصير غير المسيحي فى الآخرة طبقا للعقيدة المسيحية ؟

أحب أن أعرف إجابات الأسئلة السابقة و يا ريت تكون الإجابات من مصادر موثقة لأزداد فهما لعقائدكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أحب أن أعرف إجابات الأسئلة السابقة و يا ريت تكون الإجابات من مصادر موثقة لأزداد فهما لعقائدكم


 
ضع اسئلتك وشبهاتك اولا من مصادر موثقة من الكتاب المقدس قبل ان تطلب الاجابة الموثقة !!

 
اسئلتك بغير ادلة من الكتاب المقدس ، نضع لها اجوبة من غير ادلة من الكتاب المقدس .
 
اظن طلبي في منتهى العدل والحيادية والمنطق .

نحن لا نجاوب على شبهات تدور في عقلك ، بل نجاوب على اسئلة حقيقية .


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2010)

> هل الإنسان فى العقيدة المسيحية محاسب على خطئه وحده ؟



*نعم ...*



> هل يمكن أن يحاسبني الله على خطيئة لا ناقة لى فيها و لا جمل حدثت قبل أن أولد بآلاف السنين ؟


*
لا ....

بس لو كان ليس ناقة صغيرة هايحاسبك ، ههههههه

*


> هل صلب المسيح لتكفير خطيئة آدم فحسب أم لتكفير خطايا البشر جميعا ؟



*صلب المسيح لتكفير كل الخطايا فى كل العصور للذين يتوبون عن خطاياهم ، اما الذين لم يتوبوا فكأن المسيح لم يصلب لهم !

*


> هل المسيحي إن قتل و زنا و سرق يعاقبه الله فى الآخرة أم أن خطاياه مغفورة لإيمانه بالصلب و الفداء ؟



*لو تاب لن يحاسب ، اما لو لم يتوب سيحاسب مهما كان !*



> ما مصير غير المسيحي فى الآخرة طبقا للعقيدة المسيحية ؟



*حهنم وبئس المصير ، ههههههه*



*ملحوظة : القسم لسؤال سؤالا واحدا !*

*
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

مهو بالعقل 
انت معترف بانك خاطى
وإعترفت بان الله كلى العدل
هل ستقف امام العدل الالهى تقوله معلش سامحنى
هيرد عليك ويقولك. العدل لازم ياخد مجراه 

خاطى + تنفيذ العدل الالهى = هلاك ابدى

خاطى + خلاص + توبة = تنال المراحم الالهية والحياة الابدية

خاطى + عدم توبة = لن تحصل على المراحم الالهية 

وستدان على كل ما فعلته. لأنك لم تقدم عنه توبة


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

وستحاسب على مافعلته من خطايا فعلية قمت بها بالطبيعة الفاسدة اللى ورثتها من ادم
بادم دخلت الخطية
ومن ادم اجتاز الخطية الى جميع العالم وورثوا فساد الطبيعة البشرية
بهذة الطبيعة تقوم بخطايا لا حصر لها فى حياتك
دينونتك على خطيتك الفعلية ليس على خطية ابوك ادم
اجتاز الموت الى الجميع اذن اخطا الجميع
لم يقل اذ اخطا ادم
الموت بسبب خطايا جنس البشر اللى فعلوها بانفسهم بسبب سقوط الطبيعة البشرية بالخطية الىل كان اصلها ادم


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

كدا صح يا مولكا ويا نيو مان ولا قولت حاجة تخالف الايمان ؟
لو فى حاجة تخالف صححوها انا لسه بتعلم


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> انت معترف بانك خاطى
> وإعترفت بان الله كلى العدل
> 
> خاطى + تنفيذ العدل الالهى = هلا ابدى
> ...


 

*نعم كلام صحيح 100 %*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ضع اسئلتك وشبهاتك اولا من مصادر موثقة من الكتاب المقدس قبل ان تطلب الاجابة الموثقة !!
> 
> 
> اسئلتك بغير ادلة من الكتاب المقدس ، نضع لها اجوبة من غير ادلة من الكتاب المقدس .
> ...


 
أنا مش عارف أنت ليه واخد الموضوع خناءة

أنا بسأل عشان أفهم أكثر العقيدة المسيحية

لو كنت ناوى أطرح شبهات و أفتح مناقشة كنت وضعت الموضوع فى قسم الرد على الشبهات و ليس فى قسم الأسئلة


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أنا مش عارف أنت ليه واخد الموضوع خناءة


 
هل رأيتني امسك في خناقك ؟؟
هل رأيتني فقدت اعصابي وشتمتك واهنتك ؟؟
هل تعرف ماذا يسمون رد فعلك في علم النفس ؟؟

عزيزي ، لا داعي لتشتيت الموضوع ، لديك قسم الشكاوي 
ضع اي شكوي ضدي ( حتى لو كنتٌ مشرفا ) ، وسوف تنال حقك كاملا اذا استطعت ان تثبت انني ( عملت خناقة معك ) ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

ان كنت فتحت الانجيل وقرات كنت ستفهم ولا داعى انك تسال 
لهذا طلب منك النصوص لان بمجرد كتابة النصوص الانجيلية ستفهم الايمان المسيحى


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 يناير 2010)

أفهم من كلام مولكا و شمس
صلب المسيح تكفيرا عن كل الخطايا و ليس خطيئة آدم فحسب
الصلب لا يكفر إلا خطيئة من يتوب 
أما من لا يتوب فلن يستفيد شئ من الصلب
هل أنا مخطئ فى شئ أم لا ؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> هل رأيتني امسك في خناقك ؟؟
> هل رأيتني فقدت اعصابي وشتمتك واهنتك ؟؟
> هل تعرف ماذا يسمون رد فعلك في علم النفس ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
هون عليك يا عزيزي
لا بأس
أتمنى أن تكون أهدأ فى حوارك معى فيما بعد فحسب
ما فيش مشكلة إطلاقا


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2010)

> صلب المسيح تكفيرا عن كل الخطايا و ليس خطيئة آدم فحسب



*نعم ، ولكن ايضا لابد من التوبة*



> الصلب لا يكفر إلا خطيئة من يتوب



*نعم *



> أما من لا يتوب فلن يستفيد شئ من الصلب



*نعم*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هون عليك يا عزيزي
> لا بأس
> أتمنى أن تكون أهدأ فى حوارك معى فيما بعد فحسب
> ما فيش مشكلة إطلاقا


 
ياحبيبي ، انا هاديء معك ( فيما قبل ) ، المهم انك تهديء انت ، وارجو اجابتي عن السؤال الذي طرحته عليك اولا ، ولا تتجاهله ، اذا سمحت لي بكرمك وعطفك .

من اين اتيت بسؤالك ؟؟؟
هل قرأت آية في الكتاب المقدس ، او سمعت واحد بيكلم التاني على القهوة ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

عزيزى نيو مان هادى انك كنت تريد ان تنسب له غير ذلك فنحن جميعا نعلم ذلك جيدا ولا حاجة للكلام الفارغ


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> عزيزى نيو مان هادى انك كنت تريد ان تنسب له غير ذلك فنحن جميعا نعلم ذلك جيدا ولا حاجة للكلام الفارغ


 
اشكرك اخي الحبيب ، شمس الحق .

الاخ محب للمسيح ( وياليته كان محبا حقا للمسيح ) له خلفية في الحوار معي ، وهو مستاء مني ،(لانني كشفت حقيقته امام نفسه) ليس بسبب هذا الموضوع ، بل بسبب الموضوع الآخر .

وانا كنت اعتقد انني اعطيه فرصة اخرى ليثبت حسن نيته ومصداقيته في الحوار ،واتمني ان يستغل الفرصة لتحسين الصورة التي تكونت عنه .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اشكرك اخي الحبيب ، شمس الحق .
> 
> الاخ محب للمسيح ( وياليته كان محبا حقا للمسيح ) له خلفية في الحوار معي ، وهو مستاء مني ،(لانني كشفت حقيقته امام نفسه) ليس بسبب هذا الموضوع ، بل بسبب الموضوع الآخر .
> 
> وانا كنت اعتقد انني اعطيه فرصة اخرى ليثبت حسن نيته ومصداقيته في الحوار ،واتمني ان يستغل الفرصة لتحسين الصورة التي تكونت عنه .


 
الفاضل نيومان
و أنا ما زلت مستمرا فى الحوار الآخر
و أنا محب حقا للسيد المسيح عليه أفضل الصلاة و أتم السلام
و لو هناك شئ يجعلنى مستاء منك هو ليس أنك تكشف حقيقتى أمام نفسي بل أنك تخفى الحق عن علم
عموما خلى كل موضوع لوحده


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ياحبيبي ، انا هاديء معك ( فيما قبل ) ، المهم انك تهديء انت ، وارجو اجابتي عن السؤال الذي طرحته عليك اولا ، ولا تتجاهله ، اذا سمحت لي بكرمك وعطفك .
> 
> من اين اتيت بسؤالك ؟؟؟
> هل قرأت آية في الكتاب المقدس ، او سمعت واحد بيكلم التاني على القهوة ؟؟


 
أنا أعلم أن عقيدة الصلب و الفداء هى أن المسيح صلب من أجل خطايانا
فأردت أن أفهم أي خطية ؟
و من فى عقيدتكم يستفيد من الصلب و الفداء ؟

ما المشكلة ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

ومن منهم قاعد على القوة زى منيو مان بيالف على مزاجه
ومن منهم مش عارف يقول كلمتين على بعض
مين دا الىل بيؤمن ببنوة المسيح للاب ولا يؤمن بانه هو الله؟
حبيبى اتخلى عن العجرفة ولا تصنع من نفسك عالم 
سابعث لك رسالة خاصة بعد يمين تلاتة ليست رسالة واحدة بل رسائل عديدة ستكون مفاجئة لك ستسعد بها جدا اعتقد ان نيو مان يعرفها جيدا وربنا معاك هسيب الاخوة يكلموك انا لسة بتعلم ولما قريت العهد الجديد اللى انت بتقول عليه بس بعين الايمان فهمت رسالته جيدا 
هنا الاخوة كفيلين باسالتك اللى عفى عليها الزمن بكل هدوء
وربنا معاك


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أنا أعلم أن عقيدة الصلب و الفداء هى أن المسيح صلب من أجل خطايانا
> فأردت أن أفهم أي خطية ؟
> و من فى عقيدتكم يستفيد من الصلب و الفداء ؟
> 
> ما المشكلة ؟


 
مافيش مشكلة مطلقا ، 
انا سؤالي عن ( كيف علمت) هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس ؟
فأي فقرة اثارت سؤالك ؟؟
واذا كنت (علمت ) من طريق آخر ( اثنين على القهوة ، او كلمة على منتدى اسلامي ) ، فارجو ان اعرف من اين ( علمت ) ؟؟؟

ما المشكلة ؟


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل الإنسان فى العقيدة المسيحية محاسب على *خطئه وحده* ؟
> هل يمكن أن يحاسبني الله على خطيئة لا ناقة لى فيها و لا جمل حدثت قبل أن أولد بآلاف السنين ؟


 

*بما أن الموضوع يدور حول الخطية ُنجيبك ونورد الآيات أيضًا *

*لأننا نحن المؤمنين ليس لنا رأي شخصي في أحكام الله*

*قال سليمان الحكيم *
أمثالٌ 9 : 12 
إِنْ كُنْتَ حَكِيماً فَأَنْتَ حَكِيمٌ لِنَفْسِكَ *وَإِنِ اسْتَهْزَأْتَ فَأَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ تَتَحَمَّلُ
*
​*لقد أعد الله دواء للشفاء من الخطية ... كن حكيمًا وتناوله *

*دون حيرة (كيف أتت الخطية، ومن سيحاسب عليها، حجم الخطية)*

تيطس 2 : 14 
الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا *مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ،* وَيُطَهِّرَ لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْباً خَاصّاً غَيُوراً فِي أَعْمَالٍ حَسَنَةٍ. 

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 19 
أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، *غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ*، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 


​ 



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل صلب المسيح لتكفير خطيئة آدم فحسب أم لتكفير خطايا البشر* جميعا ؟*




*جميع الخطايا *
*كولوسي 2 : 13 *
*وَإِذْ كُنْتُمْ امْوَاتاً فِي الْخَطَايَا وَغَلَفِ جَسَدِكُمْ، احْيَاكُمْ مَعَهُ، مُسَامِحاً لَكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ الْخَطَايَا، *​


محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل المسيحي إن قتل و زنا و سرق يعاقبه الله فى الآخرة
> أم أن خطاياه مغفورة لإيمانه بالصلب و الفداء ؟




*هناك تأديب أبوي (الله أبانا السماوي)  لكل مؤمن حقيقي بفداء المسيح عندا يُخطئ*

*ملحوظة :*
*المؤمن الحقيقي لا يسترسل في فعل الخطية. *
*ولا يجد متعة في فعل الخطية ولا يعيش في الخطية *
*بالإضافة الى أن الله نفسه يحفظه من الوقوع في الخطية *
*حياة القداسة هي الطابع المميِّز لحياة المؤمن فهو يكره الخطية *
كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 32 
*وَلَكِنْ إِذْ قَدْ حُكِمَ عَلَيْنَا نُؤَدَّبُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ لِكَيْ **لاَ نُدَانَ مَعَ الْعَالَمِ. *
رومية 6 : 2 
حَاشَا! نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ مُتْنَا عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ* كَيْفَ نَعِيشُ بَعْدُ فِيهَا
*رومية 12 : 9 
اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. كُونُوا *كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ* مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ 
يوحنا 17 : 12 ، 15
حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ *أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ*. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي *حَفِظْتُهُمْ* *وَلَمْ يَهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ* إِلاَّ ابْنُ الْهلاَكِ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ. 
لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ *تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ*.​


محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ما مصير *غير المسيحي* فى الآخرة طبقا للعقيدة المسيحية ؟




*أتركك مع النصوص الكتابية *
مرقس 16 : 16 
مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ *وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ*. 

يوحنا 3 : 18 
اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ *وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ* 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ *بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ*.
 
يوحنا الأولى 5 : 10 
مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ.* مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً،* 
لأَنَّهُ *لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ* الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا *اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ. *​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

*# .............................. #

حرر بواسطة المشرف ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 يناير 2010)

> و من فى عقيدتكم يستفيد من الصلب و الفداء ؟


الذى يستفاد من الصلب هو ......
المؤمنين بالفداء وبدم المسيح الكفارى .. الذى سبق الله ومهد له طول العهد القديم كله .
وفى نفس الوقت لازم يكون فى توبة من قلب صادق .. ورجوع الى الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أفهم من كلام مولكا و شمس
> صلب المسيح تكفيرا عن كل الخطايا و ليس خطيئة آدم فحسب
> الصلب لا يكفر إلا خطيئة من يتوب
> أما من لا يتوب فلن يستفيد شئ من الصلب
> هل أنا مخطئ فى شئ أم لا ؟


 
لا معلش ، انت مخطيء في هذا الاستنتاج 
ليس المطلوب فقط الندم و التوبة ، بل الايمان بالمخلص والفادي الذي دفع ثمن الخطية على الصليب ...

انظر اليه بهذا المثال 

ثلاثة اصدقاء من امريكا عملوا مغامرة لاحدي مجاهل افريقيا، انتهت بالفشل وفقدانهم كل ممتلكاتهم ، وحتى يرجعوا الى بلدهم كان يجب ان يشتري لهم احد الاصدقاء من امريكا تذاكر العودة من مجاهل افريقيا الى امريكا ، فاتصلوا بصديق لهم واخبروه بما حدث .

الصديق الوفي قام بالفعل بتسديد ثمن التذاكر في شركة الطيران في امريكا ، واخطرهم تليفونيا ، ان كل ما عليهم هو التوجه الى الطائرة واخطار من على الباب باسمه وسوف يسمح لهم بدخول الطائرة ( لان التذكرة مدفوعة الثمن ) .

الان : من يستفيد بالتذكرة المجانية (بالنسبة له ، فثمنها الذي لا يمتلكه قد دفعه صديقهم الغني).

الاجابة : (حتى لا تقول انني اجبت عن سؤالك بسؤال ) 
من يستفيد بهذا العمل ، هو الذي يثق ويؤمن ان صديقه بالفعل دفع ثمن التذكرة ، وقام بالتوجه الى الطائرة ، واخذ مكانه .

افترض واحد (لم يندم ولم يعترف حتى الان انه اخطيء ) ولازال يعتقد انه في نزهة ولم يتوه ولم يفقد امواله التي تؤهله لشراء تذكرة العودة ، هل سيعود الى موطنه الاصلي ؟؟

بالطبع لا ...

افترض واحد ( ندم واعترف انه مخطيء وانه غلطان ) وبقي في مكانه في مجاهل افريقيا ، وعمل اعمالا حسنة ، ولم يصدق ان صديقه دفع ثمن التذكرة ، وقرر انه سوف يعمل في مجاهل افريقيا حتى يجمع ثمن التذكرة ( التي لن يستطيع ان يجمعه طوال حياته في العمل في مجاهل افريقيا ) هل سيعود الى مكانه الاصلي ؟؟؟

بالطبع لا ...

الذي سستفيد من (عمل الصديق ) هو الذي ، يعرف انه مخطيء ، وانه فشل في رحلته ، يصدق ان ثمن التذكرة مدفوع ، يذهب الى الطائرة ، يأخذ مكانه على المقعد المحجوز باسمه ، ويرجع الى مكانه الاصلي .

هذا تماما هو عمل الفداء ، ومن يستفيد منه .

سلام الله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يناير 2010)

> الصلب لا يكفر إلا خطيئة من يتوب


نعم لان الايمان ثمرته البر و الصلاح في الاعمال

ما فائده ايمان ميت بدون صلاح 

لا شئ مجرد اعتقاد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

> ثلاثة اصدقاء من امريكا عملوا مغامرة لاحدي مجاهل افريقيا، انتهت بالفشل وفقدانهم كل ممتلكاتهم ، وحتى يرجعوا الى بلدهم كان يجب ان يشتري لهم احد الاصدقاء من امريكا تذاكر العودة من مجاهل افريقيا الى امريكا ، فاتصلوا بصديق لهم واخبروه بما حدث .
> 
> الصديق الوفي قام بالفعل بتسديد ثمن التذاكر في شركة الطيران في امريكا ، واخطرهم تليفونيا ، ان كل ما عليهم هو التوجه الى الطائرة واخطار من على الباب باسمه وسوف يسمح لهم بدخول الطائرة ( لان التذكرة مدفوعة الثمن ) .
> 
> ...


ايه الجمال والروعة دى 
ايمان يريح النفس بجد واننا هنوصل لوطنا مش بعضلاتنا بل بالنعمة نحن مخلصون 
رائع


----------



## alaakamel30 (12 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل الإنسان فى العقيدة المسيحية محاسب على خطئه وحده ؟
> هل يمكن أن يحاسبني الله على خطيئة لا ناقة لى فيها و لا جمل حدثت قبل أن أولد بآلاف السنين ؟
> هل صلب المسيح لتكفير خطيئة آدم فحسب أم لتكفير خطايا البشر جميعا ؟
> هل المسيحي إن قتل و زنا و سرق يعاقبه الله فى الآخرة أم أن خطاياه مغفورة لإيمانه بالصلب و الفداء ؟
> ...


  لقد أجابك مولكا على اسئلتك تفصيليا ولكنى اجدك تقصد شيئا آخر بقولك عن خطيئة حدثت من ألاف السنين فهل يجوز محاسبتك عليها؟
انت هنا تتحدث عن خطيئة أدم وبالطبع اذا كنا لا نتحمل وزر خطيئة أبائنا كما قال (مولكا) فلماذا ندعى ان يسوع مات من أجل رفع خطيئة أدم ،هذا هو سؤالك أليس كذلك؟
خطيئة أدم نحن لم نتحمل عقابها فحاشا لله هو عادل وأمين لكن لقد تحملنا نتائجها المترتبة على حدوثها وهى الانفصال عن الله واكتساب الطبيعة الفاسدة 
مثال:الجنين الولود من أم مصابة بمرض الإيدز يولد مصابا أيضا.فماذا صنع هذا لكى يرث هذا المرض المميت هل أخطأ؟ لا ولكنه توارث نتيجة خطأ الام

ونظرا لأن جميع الاعمال البشرية والمحاولات الخلاصية من عبادة وناموس لم تفلح فى إعادة طبيعتنا الاولى والعودة مرة اخرى لحياة الشركة مع الله فكان يستلزم تجسد الله فى صورة الإبن ليكون هو يد المصالحة مع الآب ويمحو كل ما ترتب على السقوط الاول.

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *بما أن الموضوع يدور حول الخطية ُنجيبك ونورد الآيات أيضًا *
> 
> *لأننا نحن المؤمنين ليس لنا رأي شخصي في أحكام الله*
> 
> ...


 

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا فريدى
أسلوب علمى و مؤدب فى الرد 
شكرا جزيلا لك مرة أخرى


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 يناير 2010)

ما دام صلب المسيح لا يستفيد به إلا المؤمن التائب
بمعنى أن صلب المسيح لا يكفر إلا خطايا المؤمن بالفداء و التائب إلى الله من خطاياه
فلم لا يغفر الله خطيئة الإنسان التائب إلا بدم ابنه ؟
هل لو أخطأ إنسان ثم تاب إلى الله لا يمكن أن يسامحه الله بدون أن يكون هناك عقاب سواء وقع على الشخص التائب أو على المسيح ؟
لتوضيح السؤال
لم يجب أن يكون هناك عقاب حتى فى حالة التوبة ؟
فالمتوقع فى حالة التوبة ألا يكون هناك عقاب إلهى أصلا حتى بدون دم المسيح


----------



## alaakamel30 (12 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ما دام صلب المسيح لا يستفيد به إلا المؤمن التائب
> بمعنى أن صلب المسيح لا يكفر إلا خطايا المؤمن بالفداء و التائب إلى الله من خطاياه
> فلم لا يغفر الله خطيئة الإنسان التائب إلا بدم ابنه ؟
> هل لو أخطأ إنسان ثم تاب إلى الله لا يمكن أن يسامحه الله بدون أن يكون هناك عقاب سواء وقع على الشخص التائب أو على المسيح ؟
> ...


 

الخطية هى عصيان لله اذن هى موجهة ضد الله،وبما ان الله غير محدود فغفران الخطية يتطلب ذبيحة غير محدودة لذلك كانت المسيح هو الذبيحة
اما عن سؤالك فلما لا يغفر الله بدون عقاب؟
هو سؤال غير منطقى فنحن لا نسبطيع ان نملى على الله طرقه

*# ........................ #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*ولا داعي للدخل في الإسلاميات*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ما دام صلب المسيح لا يستفيد به إلا المؤمن التائب
> بمعنى أن صلب المسيح لا يكفر إلا خطايا المؤمن بالفداء و التائب إلى الله من خطاياه
> فلم لا يغفر الله خطيئة الإنسان التائب إلا بدم ابنه ؟
> هل لو أخطأ إنسان ثم تاب إلى الله لا يمكن أن يسامحه الله بدون أن يكون هناك عقاب سواء وقع على الشخص التائب أو على المسيح ؟
> ...



دا دليل علي عجز الانسان يا سيدي

الانسان حاول يطلع فوق لربنا و سقط

انت عارف الشريعه اليهوديه كانت تقيله قد ايه اساسا

قريتها 

دا احد الاوامر كان بيقول لا تلبس ثوبين كتانا و صوفا مع بعض يعني ما تلبسش كتان و فوقيه صوف او العكس

شوف لدرجه ايه

حاول الانسان يبقي سوبر بار ما نفعش

قعد قرون تحت الناموس

لازم ربنا بقي هوا الي يمد ايده و ينزل للانسان يرفعه لما يشد ايده

الله فعلا اعطي فرصه للغفران بالناموس و النير التقيل زمان

نفعت

كان البني ادم مستني خلاص الله من زمان

و بدأت النبؤه تلو النبؤه في التوراه عن الله الذي يخلص شعبه

خد دي مثلا

دي من سفر اشعياء

( *مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ 
2  نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ لاَ صُورَةَ  لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. 
3  مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ  الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ  بِهِ. 
4 لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا.  وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. 
5  وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا.  تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 
6 كُلُّنَا  كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ  وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ  وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ  صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 
8 مِنَ  الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ  يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ  أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 
9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ  غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ  يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ  يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى  نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 
11  مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ  بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 
12  لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ  غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ  مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي  الْمُذْنِبِينَ. )


خد بالك من الايه دي

(**كُلُّنَا  كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ  وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا)*

الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا

و دي كمان(*امَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ  يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى  نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.)*

سفر اشعياء تنبا قبل مجي المسيح ب 700 سنه شايف الشعب انتظر كتير جدا جدا

و هناك نبؤات اخري في اسفار اخري

ثم اتي المخلص

و نطق يسوع بالعبريه يشوع نحتا لكلمتي يهوه شع

اي يهوه يخلص

الله يخلص

الوعد دا من زمااااان

النير كان تقيل جدا

خد دي كمان


(28 تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي  الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. 
29 اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ  وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا  رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. 
30 لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ». )

اتمني ان اكون قد افتدك قليلا

و ان اردت الاستزاده فعليك بالاخوه الاخرين

سلام المسيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يناير 2010)

> فلم لا يغفر الله خطيئة الإنسان التائب إلا بدم ابنه ؟



هذا يتوقف على معنى كلمة ابنه .. وانا متأكد انك متعرفهاش 



> هل لو أخطأ إنسان ثم تاب إلى الله لا يمكن أن يسامحه الله بدون أن يكون هناك عقاب سواء وقع على الشخص التائب أو على المسيح ؟



السؤال غلط .. خالص
هاتلى ما يفيد من المسيحية .. ان المسيح معاقب
ما معنى عقاب وقع على الشخص التايب



> لتوضيح السؤال
> لم يجب أن يكون هناك عقاب حتى فى حالة التوبة ؟
> فالمتوقع فى حالة التوبة ألا يكون هناك عقاب إلهى أصلا حتى بدون دم المسيح


السؤال ده يبين .. انك بتقرا بدون فهم خالص *# ...........#*

ركز معايا قوى ..
الخطية .. ( بغض النظر عن النوع ) .. هى عصيان لله ( عصيان لواهب الحياة للانسان ) فاجرتها هى الموت.. نتيجة هذا الانفصال بين الله والانسان ( موت جسدى + موت روحى + موت ابدى ) وقد سبق وحظر الله الانسان 

لذا كل انسان يقع فى الخطية .. هو يموت موت جسدى على الارض .. موت روحى وهو الانفصال قلبيا وفكريا عن الله .. وموت ابدى .. يعنى العقاب بعد الموت ..

لا يوجد انسان على وجه الارض لا يخطئ .. لذا فالكل كان جزاءه هو الموت .

( الفداء هو عقيدة مذكور عن تفاصيلها حتى فى العهد القديم .. حيث مهد لنا الله لنعرف ) الفداء .. هو محبة الله ليس بالكلام ولكن من خلال العمل


لذا .. ركز اوى ..
1- من لا يقبل دم المسيح الفادى ( لم يستفاد من المصالحة بين الله والانسان بعد الخطية ) .. جزاءه هو الموت الروحى والابدى ( وهذا  حكم الله )


2- من يقبل دم المسيح الفادى .. معترفا بانه الذبيح للغفران .


أ- + توبه ورجوع الى الله ... هذا قد استفاد بالمصالحة فى المسيح .. وينال الحياة الروحية والابدية بعد الموت

ب- اما لو من غير توبه ورجوع الى الله .. جزاءه هو الموت الروحى والابدى ايضا

*# .................... #*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يناير 2010)

> فلم لا يغفر الله خطيئة الإنسان التائب إلا بدم ابنه ؟


*

**أولا : ماذا تقصد بأبنه ؟؟
*
*ثانيا : إذا كنت تقصد بأبنه المسيح

*
*فالإجابة هى : لأن الله عادل ، و رحيم فلابد لعدله ان يأخذ مجراه وقد كان بصلب المسيح ، و رحيم : ولابد لرحمته ان تأخذ مجراها وتكون بالإيمان بالمسيح والتوبة والرجوع عن الخطية !*​*
وصلت ؟

*


> هل لو أخطأ إنسان ثم تاب إلى الله لا يمكن أن يسامحه الله بدون أن يكون هناك عقاب سواء وقع *على الشخص التائب* أو على المسيح ؟




*اولا اعلق على جملة " على الشخص التائب " لو حتى الشخص التائب دة قتلوه ولا يأثر بأى شئ لأنه محدود وخاطئ فلا يفدى نفسه ولهذا اصلا جاء المسيح لأنه الوحيد الذى ينطبق عليه كل الشروط وهى :*

*غير محدود : لأن الخطية وجهت الى الله الغير محدود*
*قـــــــــدوس : لأن الخطية وجهت الى الله القدوس*
*انــســـــــان : لأن الذى اخطأ هو انسان*
*قابل للموت : لأن اجرة الخطية موت*



*ونعود للرد على سؤالك*

*فى الحالات العادية ( اكرر ) فى الحالات العادية : لن يسامحه الله على الإطلاق


*


> لم يجب أن يكون هناك عقاب حتى فى حالة التوبة ؟


*
لأن اجرة الخطية موت
والمسيح هو الكفارة ونحن نلنا بدمه الخلاص
والخلاص هو فى المسيح فقط !
*
*
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يناير 2010)

افرض مثلا انت سرقت وواقف قدام قاضى عادل قولتله يا باشا انا تبت يقولك يا حبيبى هنا العدل بيتنفذ
يا باشا انا مش هعمل كدا تانى هيقولك يا حبيبى العدل لازم ياخد مجراه
للاسف انتوا متصورين ان الله رحيم وبس ولكنه فى نفس الوقت كلى العدل كيف يتنازل عن عدله؟؟؟؟؟؟
عدل الله سينفذ لانه يرفض الشر 
وكلمة عدل الله تجعلك مرعوب من انك تقف تواجه هذا العدل بنفسك


----------



## fredyyy (12 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ما دام صلب المسيح لا *يستفيد* به إلا *المؤمن* *التائب*


 

*شكرًا لك / محب للمسيح على هذا التعبيرالصحيح 100 %*

*فصليب المسيح يستفيد منه الانسان مُقدِم توبه عن خطاياه *

*( يارب أنا خاطي *
*وأفعل الشر وأفكر في الشر *
*وُأمتِع نفسي بالخطية لكنها لا تمنحني الفرح *
*أتي إليك راجعًا بعد عيشة في البعد عنك في سلوك بلا قداسة )*

*وجزئية الايمان للتائب الراجع الى الله هي :*

*( ُأأمن أن دمك يُطهِّر من كل خطية*
*ُأأمن أنك أعطيتني حياتـك وأخذت موتي*
*ُأأمن أنك أخذت قصاص كل خطاياي لتحررني*
*ُأأمن أنك تعطي تطهيرًا لقلبي النجس فأكره الخطية*
*لستُ أملكُ شيئًا لأعطيه لك فالكُلفة أكبر من أن ُأسددها لك*
*لذا فخلاصك وتبريرك والمُصالحة وبنويتي لله هبة مجانية منك )*

*إقبل رجوعي إليك نادمًا على كل ما فعلت ... إني أحتمي في دم ذبيحتك *

*أحبك يارب *
*أتبعـك يارب *
*ُأطـيعـك يارب *
*حياتي لك يارب *
*العالم خلفي. أنت أمامي *
*لا رجوع للخطية ُحبك يأثرني *
*لن أعيش ذليل الخطية فيك أنا مرفوع الرأس ُمكرمًا *


*كل من يأتي للمسيح وفي فمه هذه الكلمات ... ُيصبح من عائلة الله*


----------



## fredyyy (12 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فلما لا يغفر الله خطيئة الإنسان التائب إلا بدم ابنه ؟


 

*يا لروعة السؤال أخي مُحب للمسيح [ المسيح يُحبك أيضًا ]*

*لا غفران إلا بدم المسيح *

**** من الناحية العملية *

*لقد ألبس الله آدم وحواء أقمصة من جلد *
*فسترعِريهما وخطيتهما بجلد الذبيحة التي ماتت ليحيا كل منهما بموتها*
*هذا ما تعلمه هابيل إبن آدم فقدم ذبيحة وقبلها الله ونظرإليها دون تقدمة قايين*

*أقول لك أنت تعيش حياتك المحدودة بالتغذي على موت الحيوان أو النبات الحي أي (حياة من موت)*

*وإن أردت أن تعيش حياة بلا حدود فعليك التغذي على موت المسيح الذي بلا حدود *

*التغذيِّ لنوال الحياة الأبدية ... يعني الإيمان بموت المسيح لتحيا أنت*

**** من الناحية القضائية شريعة الله تنُص على :*

حزقيال 18 : 20 
اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي *تُخْطِئُ* هِيَ *تَمُوتُ* .......

عبرانيين 9 : 22
 ............. وَبِدُونِ *سَفْكِ دَمٍ* لاَ تَحْصُلُ *مَغْفِرَةٌ*

رومية 6 : 23 
لأَنَّ *أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ* هِيَ *مَوْتٌ* 
وَأَمَّا *هِبَةُ اللهِ* فَهِيَ *حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ* بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. 

​*فعندما تقف أما القاضي ... لا يحِق لك تغيير القانون *

*لكن في المسيح وُجِدَ السبيل للنجاة من العقاب الذي ينص عليه القانون *

*بقي أن نقبل العرض المجاني لله في دم المسيح*

*لأنه لا سبيل للوقوف أمام الله بدون دم المسيح*

*الفرصة ُمتاحة الآن لكن بعد الموت العقـــــــاب *


----------

